
Open landings: Community-driven landing pages for open-source projects - zdw
https://openlandings.com
======
Ir0nMan
Id suggest adding some info/examples/screenshots, to your website.

What can the landing page contain? What does it look like? What options does a
user have? All things someone that is interested may want to know before
singing up and linking to GitHub.

------
bliti
Big report on page linked:

The two "Read more" buttons do not work on android/firefox.

~~~
pedalpete
They don't work in chrome either.They have no href, data-id, or anything that
resemples a location, just class="ui large button", so I'm going to assume
this project is just somebody fishing for interest.

